# (xWW writes) To the ex I betrayed: Please forgive me before I die



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

This whole thing struck me as self-serving. Why couldn't she do this in private? Do you agree?
________________________________________________

Nina Joy, 53, from Leeds, West Yorkshire, is a motivational speaker and author. Twenty years ago she had an affair which broke up her marriage to a man she had loved for 16 years. Here, in a devastating mea culpa to her former husband, she finally wants to say sorry. 

Read to the end of her open letter, and you’ll discover why... 

Dear Gary,

Last Valentine’s weekend you popped into my thoughts, like you always do. Your birthday is the day after Valentine’s Day so the myriad heart balloons, red roses and restaurants full of loved-up couples always trigger memories of you.

When I realised the date, I suddenly felt a need to do something spontaneous — to reach out to you, wherever you are.

I logged onto Twitter and Facebook and wrote this simple message: ‘It’s my ex-husband’s birthday today. Hope you’re healthy and happy wherever you are. Thank you for many wonderful years together. I’m sorry. x’

The response from my friends and the thousands who follow me as an author was touching. How lovely, they said, to send such a heartfelt message. Of course, they wondered why I was apologising and what for.

The answer is simple. I want forgiveness. It’s a word I’ve considered a great deal in the last three years and I’ll explain why in a moment. But, in essence, I hope that by saying sorry for all the hurt and pain I caused in the past, I can convey how strongly I regret what I did — and that you will be able to forgive me.

(read the rest here)


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I am not sure where the thread is but this was posted some time back. Its sad she chose to make this public. The poor guy had to relive the past. As far as I am concerned she deserves nothing. 

C


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Clay2013 said:


> I am not sure where the thread is but this was posted some time back. Its sad she chose to make this public. The poor guy had to relive the past. As far as I am concerned she deserves nothing.
> 
> C


She strikes me as a woman with an intense need for attention hence her cheating and her all too public apology.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Clay2013 said:


> I am not sure where the thread is but this was posted some time back. Its sad she chose to make this public. The poor guy had to relive the past. As far as I am concerned she deserves nothing.
> 
> C


Yes Clay I remembered this also.
You know she was promoting a book she wrote.
Anyway.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Yes Clay I remembered this also.
> You know she was promoting a book she wrote.
> Anyway.


Like I said she is alll about attention seeking not redemption. She did not strike me as humbled and truly sorry for ruining another persons life.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I like how she simultaneously apologizes to him and blames him for her affair at the same time. 

What a narcissistic moron. And she needs to lay off the tea cakes too.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Its so sad that people would even buy that book knowing what she did. It just seems that cheating has become a acceptable behavior these days. 

I hope her xHusband never responded to her. 

C


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I like how she simultaneously apologizes to him and blames him for her affair at the same time.
> 
> What a narcissistic moron. And she needs to lay off the tea cakes too.


"Remember when we happened to be in the same restaurant a few years after we split? You blanked me, understandably, and I deserved that. I don’t blame you."

WTF did she expect after shagging another man whiule married to him? I don't think she is really sorry for her affair at all...she has learned nothing.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

If I recall, she did not die. I think she went into remission...

I believe they cut off the offending boob. It fed a village in Africa for six months.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Can you [email protected]#$%^& believe she is a motivational speaker now?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> If I recall, she did not die. I think she went into remission...
> 
> I believe they cut off the offending boob. It fed a village in Africa for six months.


:rofl:


----------



## itbeme (May 2, 2015)

I should not of read any of this. I know the size ain't right but, walk in the other persons shoes. Forgiveness is just that, as long as you hold the anger and hurt a person cannot progress.(mentally).Does not mean forget just forgive and try to not find yourself in that same position again. Maybe this was a ploy, maybe not. Either way this woman did what she felt she needed to do to let her pain go, so she could have peace.< IMO


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

itbeme said:


> I should not of read any of this. I know the size ain't right but, walk in the other persons shoes. Forgiveness is just that, as long as you hold the anger and hurt a person cannot progress.(mentally).Does not mean forget just forgive and try to not find yourself in that same position again. Maybe this was a ploy, maybe not. Either way this woman did what she felt she needed to do to let her pain go, so she could have peace.< IMO


What a load of bull. If I can find Mr. Albino Drunkytext F*ckwit smack in the middle of the cornfields of Bumf*ck, Iowa, this lady can DISCRETELY track down her ex in order to PRIVATELY beg his forgiveness. Limeyland ain't that freakin' big.

Oh, and another thing... while she took efforts to mask her OM's identity, she failed to afford her ex the same courtesy. She had no right to release any part of his name and even less a right to use photos of him in order to track him down.

This was nothing more than a PR stunt aimed at promoting her new book.

Period.


----------



## itbeme (May 2, 2015)

Gus you are right. I just gleaned through the article. (mybad) I'm a softy and just saw that she felt remorse and needed forgiveness and went back and read comments and went from there. Will know better next time to get full information first.:|


----------



## itbeme (May 2, 2015)

And should of known better(I just do not think that way) because I still know how to reach my ex after 30 yrs.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I like how she simultaneously apologizes to him and blames him for her affair at the same time.
> 
> What a narcissistic moron. And she needs to lay off the tea cakes too.


You mean this?



> Of course, I don’t blame you for how I reacted — it was entirely my doing — *but occasionally, I wonder what might have happened if you’d only talked to me about quitting your job first. I would have supported you.*


It's not your fault... but it is.... What a cankle.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

And notice that after 30 years she still has the same self-satisfied smile?

Like she thinks she is better than everyone else?


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

If Nina Joy did this article to promote her book that would be so disgusting! If she did it out of sincerity and to promote her book it would not be so disgusting but would lose a lot of sincerity. 


If she did this to really apologize and ask for forgiveness, without other motives, then I hope her first husband forgives her as that will help him and her. In fact, I hope her ex-husband forgives her regardless of her motives so that he can get better. 

We all know the sting of betrayal but it can be overcome to a great degree. Nina Joy has paid a price for her betrayal in that she was twice divorced at the age of 43 and is now single. Maybe she likes being single but her reminiscing about her married days tells me that she misses being married. She is now 53 and her chances of getting into a good marriage are slim to none. 

Actually I hope Nina gets forgiveness by her husband as it does no one any good to hold on to resentments and have regrets. Nina is now living with regrets and knowing that the cancer can come back at any time and take her life. There is one D-day that is worse than Infidelity and that is the BIG-D-day that is Death-day. I hope that the cancer does not come back on Nina because no one wins with the BIG D!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Remorse? WTF? I do not understand how people can forgive someone based on "waaah waaah remorse"

People have to stop asking for forgiveness, and stop forgiving just because someone asks for it. Likewise, people have to start earning forgiveness, and only forgive when someone has truly earned it.



Mr Blunt said:


> Actually I hope Nina gets forgiveness by her husband as it does no one any good to hold on to resentments and have regrets. Nina is now living with regrets and knowing that the cancer can come back at any time and take her life. There is one D-day that is worse than Infidelity and that is the BIG-D-day that is Death-day. I hope that the cancer does not come back on Nina because no one wins with the BIG D!!!


Too bad, I say she can take it to the grave. What has she done to EARN it? This pathetic letter of "remorse" based on words that ultimately mean nothing?


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

> People have to stop asking for forgiveness, and stop forgiving just because someone asks for it. Likewise, people have to start earning forgiveness, and only forgive when someone has truly earned it.


*Forgiveness will help him!*


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Pfahahaha forgiveness will help him? If I was him, I would REGRET FORGIVING someone that didn't deserve it.

She is suffering the consequences of her actions and this is the natural order of things. Besides looks like her ex-husbands already crossed her out like the piece of trash she is and moved on with their lives. I have no compassion for her at all, she can take her regrets to her grave.


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

She is not looking for forgiveness, she wants absolution. Forgiveness is for the forgiver to release the anger that will destroy them, absolution is a pardon. Not only does she want a pardon, but wants it to be public, this is still about her and you can still hear the excuses in her confession. This would have been move plausible if it was done in private, I'm sure she knows how to contact him, if she really wanted to do so. Cancer is a horrible disease and I wish it on no one. I hope that he has already been able to forgive for his sake, but my recommendation to him would be total silence.


----------



## SasZ79 (Mar 14, 2015)

She is not searching for absolution the only thing what she is doing is promoting her new Book.
She cares for Money thats all.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

VFW said:


> Forgiveness is for the forgiver to release the anger that will destroy them


From my experience this is a misconception, but just my opinion.

You can move on with your life without your anger destroying you - and without being forced to forgive someone that does not deserve it. You can let go of the anger without having to forgive, simply cross them out as trash, acknowledge that you are not responsible for their behavior and cut them out of your life.

Which it seems her ex husbands have already done.


----------



## Rookie4 (Nov 26, 2012)

Slow morning, Guys? LMFAO!! My question is....who gives a sh*t? I've learned of a cheating wife story from 50 years ago, want to tackle that one? Perhaps we can find one from colonial days as well. Geez Louise, Some of our BS posters need to get a grip.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Wasn't this exact story posted here already? Its the one where she published her XH's picture, right?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SasZ79 said:


> She is not searching for absolution the only thing what she is doing is promoting her new Book.
> She cares for Money thats all.


Posting pics of him in the process, hey world, this guy is a cuckold! lol

How people can feel compassion for her is beyond me but, whatever...


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Lets hope that someone called this to the ex husband's attention-- he was so overjoyed that she was gone that he bought a couple rounds at his local pub before going home to his far better partner.

The odds are really pretty good for this.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

However I can say that I've never gotten an apology or full confession from my W, but what little I got did help. If I got an email from my W like what this guy got I would be very happy. Frankly even if I got it at the expense of it being public it would be better.

When my W spontaneously asked me which of OM-1,2,3 I objected to the most it was like a very short lived breakthrough, although emotionally crushing for my W. 

Was there any reply from the ex H?

I hope someone advises the ex H to write an OM exposure email/letter to send to the newspapers and OMs clients/facebook contacts and his family.

Tamat


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You CALL THIS an apology?! lol

Well to each their own I guess, personally though a half-assed apology to me is more of an insult, that's when I turn around and tell people don't even try to apologise. Which is just another way of saying - "I'm not buying your bullsh-t but I know you won't let it go until you think you're pardoned so FK you I'm blowing you off" heh

But meh, tis just me


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> What a load of bull. If I can find Mr. Albino Drunkytext F*ckwit smack in the middle of the cornfields of Bumf*ck, Iowa, this lady can DISCRETELY track down her ex in order to PRIVATELY beg his forgiveness. Limeyland ain't that freakin' big.
> 
> *Oh, and another thing... while she took efforts to mask her OM's identity, she failed to afford her ex the same courtesy. * She had no right to release any part of his name and even less a right to use photos of him in order to track him down.
> 
> ...


Great point Gus. You can tell it burns her a** that he's moved on - she is about one person - herself.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> You CALL THIS an apology?! lol
> 
> Well to each their own I guess, personally though a half-assed apology to me is more of an insult, that's when I turn around and tell people don't even try to apologise. Which is just another way of saying - "I'm not buying your bullsh-t but I know you won't let it go until you think you're pardoned so FK you I'm blowing you off" heh
> 
> But meh, tis just me


It's self promotion with a little "let's humiliate my ex again" thrown in...


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Mr Blunt said:


> *Forgiveness will help him!*


If he was suffering in some way I would tend to agree with you. If he was harboring pain from her acts of betrayal I would agree with you. But from what it sounds like , he moved on. She is nobody to him. He discarded her like so much garbage. I don't think he was suffering...until she dredged this crap back up. Apparently she needs his forgiveness for closure, he doesn't seem to need to forgive her in order to happily move on.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bfree said:


> If he was suffering in some way I would tend to agree with you. If he was harboring pain from her acts of betrayal I would agree with you. But from what it sounds like , he moved on. She is nobody to him. He discarded her like so much garbage. I don't think he was suffering...until she dredged this crap back up. Apparently she needs his forgiveness for closure, he doesn't seem to need to forgive her in order to happily move on.


Given the tone of her post it also seems that her ego will not allow her to believe that he could actually move on from her and find happiness with another woman. I feel soooo bad for her poor little ego...>


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

How come no one is bothering with the fact that Gary is:


A trained Chef who gave up that job because he didn't like it.
Quits his job at the office because he didn't like it

And to expand upon this, Gary thought it would be fine to quit his job without telling his wife shortly after the time that they bought too much house with a very high mortgage payment. 

While it goes without saying that cheating is a terrible thing to do to someone, why do people fail to acknowledge the betrayal that Gary wrought on his own marriage?

This is what amazes me about TAM - CWI in particular. If Nina never cheats, Gary is seen as a lazy piece of sh!t that betrays his family financially at the worst possible time in the marriage because his job makes him feel sad. HOWEVER, because of the infidelity, Gary's status automatically rockets up to level of innocent guy who was probably destroyed by an evil predator.

If no infidelity, Gary is a piece of sh!t that need to learn responsibility and gain perspective.

With infidelity, Gary is victim that need to rock it like a boss and get a younger hotter woman to replace the cheating skank. 

What a clusterfvck this place can be sometimes.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> How come no one is bothering with the fact that Gary is:
> 
> 
> A trained Chef who gave up that job because he didn't like it.
> ...


Yes... because I'm sure that he NEVER worked again, right?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Yes... because I'm sure that he NEVER worked again, right?


You can only go on what's presented, and evidently the guy was out of work for some time between the time he quit his job and the time she started her affair after he failed at securing a new job. Add in that he trained to be a chef but quit that too because it was too hard. Clearly there is a pattern there. 

Obviously we do not know the whole story. But to annoint the guy as St. Gary is grossly premature. Tell me who in the right mind quits a job with no plan given that they are in serious financial issues?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> You can only go on what's presented, and evidently the guy was out of work for some time between the time he quit his job and the time she started her affair after he failed at securing a new job. Add in that he trained to be a chef but quit that too because it was too hard. Clearly there is a pattern there.
> 
> Obviously we do not know the whole story. *But to annoint the guy as St. Gary is grossly premature.* Tell me who in the right mind quits a job with no plan given that they are in serious financial issues?


Who here has done that?


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> How come no one is bothering with the fact that Gary is:
> 
> 
> A trained Chef who gave up that job because he didn't like it.
> ...



I believe in the original story she started the affair at least emotional part before Her BH quit.



I guess you could say they were "just friends" before BH quit his job.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Quitting a job without informing his W?.....definitely a d*ck move and something she had a right to be p*ssed about....in fact, she would have been totally justified to confront him and tell him this was a possible dealbreaker for her.

She would have had every right to be contemplating DIVORCE at that point IMO.

But justification to go f*ck around on her BH?....lying and deceiving for months on end?....restarting the A even after confronted and both agree to attempt R?

Absolutely not!

And btw....I have known many couples, friends and family, where what could be termed 'financial' infidelity has occurred....lots of anger and upset, and rightfully so.

But it PALES in comparison to the pain and trauma I have seen in M's and families that were impacted by an A.

A good analogy on the difference in pain would be like comparing your local foothills to the Himilayas.

IMO...responding to a spouse quitting a job without discussing it thoroughly with them first, or overspending and putting the couple in a difficult situation.....would be equivalent to hitting them in the head with a baseball bat and then saying, "well, you pinched me first".


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> Quitting a job without informing his W?.....definitely a d*ck move and something she had a right to be p*ssed about....in fact, she would have been totally justified to confront him and tell him this was a possible dealbreaker for her.
> 
> She would have had every right to be contemplating DIVORCE at that point IMO.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree: I don't think anyone here thinks the BH is a saint but that he didn't deserve to be [email protected]#$%^& cheated on. He pulls a bonehead move and quits his jobs so she shags another guy in response to that? No way are the two even comparable. Then she is dismayed he wants nothing to do with her - wow - didn't see that one coming after you slept with another man? This woman lacks any sense.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

Career woman here & 35 years married (first marriage for my husband an I). I don't feel sorry for this woman at all. Self-serving all the way. I hope that her ex-husband has not read this public letter and see these pictures. It will just break this man's heart once again.

I wish this woman will just go away for the sake of her ex-husband. Motivational speaker, indeed. This woman is a Skank at her best!


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> Quitting a job without informing his W?.....definitely a d*ck move and something she had a right to be p*ssed about....in fact, she would have been *totally justified to confront him and tell him this was a possible dealbreaker for her.*
> 
> She would have had every right to be contemplating DIVORCE at that point IMO.
> 
> ...


So that no one is confused, I agree with what you write. I agree that the woman is being very self serving with the public apology and that given their current circumstances where they did not have any children that divorce would have been and should have been the correct course. By the same token, the husband was a royal ass hat to do what he did and risked their financial security in the process.

I've seen "financial infidelity" ruin marriages just as effectively as "classic infidelity". While I'm sure that EAs and PAs are more caustic than someone reneging on their financial obligations/duties to the family, the end result in many cases is the same. Whether you are killed by having your throat slit or by being blown up in a warehouse full of TNT, dead is dead.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Roselyn said:


> Career woman here & 35 years married (first marriage for my husband an I). I don't feel sorry for this woman at all. Self-serving all the way. I hope that her ex-husband has not read this public letter and see these pictures. It will just break this man's heart once again.
> 
> I wish this woman will just go away for the sake of her ex-husband. Motivational speaker, indeed. This woman is a Skank at her best!


I have no sympathy for her either. Actually, I have no sympathy for Nina or Gary.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> So that no one is confused, I agree with what you write. I agree that the woman is being very self serving with the public apology and that given their current circumstances where they did not have any children that divorce would have been and should have been the correct course. By the same token, the husband was a royal ass hat to do what he did and risked their financial security in the process.
> 
> I've seen "financial infidelity" ruin marriages just as effectively as "classic infidelity". *While I'm sure that EAs and PAs are more caustic than someone reneging on their financial obligations/duties to the family, the end result in many cases is the same*. Whether you are killed by having your throat slit or by being blown up in a warehouse full of TNT, dead is dead.



I'm sure there are no relentless and excruciating mind movies about bounced checks, and as much as the financial stuff sucks money CAN be replaced but destroying someone with infidelity causes scars that last a lifetime. The BH made bonehead moves what she did was evil - big difference.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

intheory said:


> I'd be interested to know, who pushed for the move to the bigger house? If it was him, he is a douche, for quitting his job after getting the mortgage. Or was it her; and he was angry about being forced to stay at a job he didn't like to foot the bill on the new place. So he did the PA thing, and quit his job? All speculation; but it would reveal a lot.
> 
> She wonders what would have happened if he had talked to her about quitting his job? I'm going to guess she would have insisted he remain at the job, no matter what. He knew that and quit anyway.
> 
> ...


That is the fundamental difference between those who cheat and those who are faithful - each encounter issues in their marriage but one group does not seek outside excitement as a response to those problems.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> How come no one is bothering with the fact that Gary is:
> 
> 
> A trained Chef who gave up that job because he didn't like it.
> ...


Yes Gary is a POS. But he's a POS in private. He's not publicly calling out his wife, the wife that cheated on him is he? He deserved to be divorced, not to be cheated on.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

I like the part when confronted she said that she's not a good liar. Followed shortly by saying she was LIVING a lie. :scratchhead:

~ Passio


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She let herself go, got fat... Husband #2 got tired of her fat butt and found himself a younger bird.... Huband #2 leaves her....she gets cancer... she writes a book full of bad advice... feels sorry for herself...starts sniffing around to see if Husband #1 still might want her... decides to write a heart warming letter, to both give him a half-assed apology and promote her lame book at the same time.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey, I was skimming thru the comments on her Daily Mail story and found this:


"My name is Larry. Yes, that Larry. I'll be buggered if I'm not the bloke this woman is talking about. Upon reflection, I must admit I did suffer for a time after the breakdown of my marriage. I took to the pubs for solace. My solace, however, had other plans for me. One night in the pub, my mates took a picture of me and forwarded to the management of Queen, and Brian May. For many years, I have been Brian May's decoy at various photoshoots, etc. I linger after the festivities so that Brian can stage a clean get-away. He really is a topping chap. As you might expect, I've met more than several young ladies that caused me to quickly and completely forget this Nina person. (Is that her real name?)

Moving on, I did recognize our wedding photos, and remembered those days with some concerted concentration. Since this story has gone to post, I've printed out the recent snaps of Nina, and keep them posted around my flats in Kensington and Chelsea. There are fantastic as pick-me-ups if I ever feel bored or blue. It makes me appreciate how sweet life actually is."


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Forest said:


> Hey, I was skimming thru the comments on her Daily Mail story and found this:
> 
> 
> "My name is Larry. Yes, that Larry. I'll be buggered if I'm not the bloke this woman is talking about. Upon reflection, I must admit I did suffer for a time after the breakdown of my marriage. I took to the pubs for solace. My solace, however, had other plans for me. One night in the pub, my mates took a picture of me and forwarded to the management of Queen, and Brian May. For many years, I have been Brian May's decoy at various photoshoots, etc. I linger after the festivities so that Brian can stage a clean get-away. He really is a topping chap. As you might expect, I've met more than several young ladies that caused me to quickly and completely forget this Nina person. (Is that her real name?)
> ...


I hope that's the real Larry...if the tone of her article is anything close to the real Nina he's better off without the drama queen...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bfree said:


> Yes Gary is a POS. But he's a POS in private. He's not publicly calling out his wife, the wife that cheated on him is he? He deserved to be divorced, not to be cheated on.


And we only have her side of the story about his career history...who knows if she is exaggerating...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> She let herself go, got fat... Husband #2 got tired of her fat butt and found himself a younger bird.... Huband #2 leaves her....she gets cancer... she writes a book full of bad advice... feels sorry for herself...starts sniffing around to see if Husband #1 still might want her... decides to write a heart warming letter, to both give him a half-assed apology and promote her lame book at the same time.


Whe you phrase it like that @bandit.45 what man in his right mind would not want to reunite with this woman? :laugh:


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I hope that's the real Larry...if the tone of her article is anything close to the real Nina he's better off without the drama queen...


I doubt it. I bet it's just some creative writer with a very British sense of humor. 

I wonder if she wrote a similar letter to "John?" 

She should have gotten a clue from one of the two times she said her first husband ignored her. ...and left him the hell alone. 

-10th Engineer Harrison


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

10th Engineer Harrison said:


> I doubt it. I bet it's just some creative writer with a very British sense of humor.
> 
> I wonder if she wrote a similar letter to "John?"
> 
> ...


Yeah when someone is NOT talking to you for 30 years chances are they don't really like you very much...but she can comprehend her XH could actually revile her for cheating...cuz shes so self-aware now...oh boy


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I hope that's the real Larry...if the tone of her article is anything close to the real Nina he's better off without the drama queen...





10th Engineer Harrison said:


> I doubt it. I bet it's just some creative writer with a very British sense of humor.
> 
> I wonder if she wrote a similar letter to "John?"
> 
> ...


Sorry. Thought it would show thru that it was just another goofy American tosser trying to spin a ripping good yard like a real Englishman. Cheerio and all that rot.

Did no one else think he looked like Brian May?


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Forest said:


> Sorry. Thought it would show thru that it was just another goofy American tosser trying to spin a ripping good yard like a real Englishman. Cheerio and all that rot.
> 
> Did no one else think he looked like Brian May?


I do hope Larry had a VERY good life after being ditched by this drama queen with an over sized ego. She is one tedious lady - whoever he ended up with has to be better than her.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with plan 9 Gary is the worst of all human beings......he quit a job my god I think people should be executed for that. He got off lucky that his saint of a wife only cheated on him.

What plan 9 didn't tell everyone was Gary was even worse that what plan thought he was Gary..........god to scared to type it........left the toilet seat up!!!!!!!

My wife quit her job once without telling me....she was miserable...... Shocker I didn't tell her how horrible she was and cheat on her.....infact it wasn't a big deal. But according to some here I should have kicked her out and cheated on her divorced her and the offed her. How dumb does that sound.....it's a job......a stupid job.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

terrence4159 said:


> I agree with plan 9 Gary is the worst of all human beings......he quit a job my god I think people should be executed for that. He got off lucky that his saint of a wife only cheated on him.
> 
> What plan 9 didn't tell everyone was Gary was even worse that what plan thought he was Gary..........god to scared to type it........left the toilet seat up!!!!!!!
> 
> My wife quit her job once without telling me....she was miserable...... Shocker I didn't tell her how horrible she was and cheat on her.....infact it wasn't a big deal. But according to some here I should have kicked her out and cheated on her divorced her and the offed her. How dumb does that sound.....it's a job......a stupid job.


Despite how some WSs whine about how miserable they were there is no excuse to go out and sleep with someone else - EVER. When you do you blew up the entire building instead of just fixing the broken window. The excuses all boil down to the same thing - yes I went out and had fun and had a good time but I don't want the consequences since you forced me to do it.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Despite how some WSs whine about how miserable they were there is no excuse to go out and sleep with someone else - EVER. When you do you blew up the entire building instead of just fixing the broken window. The excuses all boil down to the same thing - yes I went out and had fun and had a good time but I don't want the consequences since you forced me to do it.


I agree.

And the point that often gets lost in the sh*tstorm of blameshifting and minimizing that erupts after D-Day is this:

The BS often had at least as many reasons why they were angry at and dissatisfied with the WS.....and in some cases their marital grievances are actually bigger and more serious than the traitor's.

Yet.....THEY didn't go out and cheat.

Blameshifting is just self-justifying nonsense.

Unfortunately though, some non-WS posters and even BS's here will constantly bring up and criticize a BS for not 'owning' up to the problems they created in the M that led to their WS cheating.

Cheaters have a lot of allies in the world who are all too happy to push the idea that a person who has their spouse stab them in the back MUST have done something to cause it.

The exact same mentality that leads some people to blame rape victims as having 'asked' for it because of how they dress.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> I agree.
> 
> And the point that often gets lost in the sh*tstorm of blameshifting and minimizing that erupts after D-Day is this:
> 
> ...


People always find excuses for sh!tty behavior - always have always will. Today infidelity seems to be more accepted but the effects are no less devastating. Cheaters never fully realize what they have done - even if they are remorseful. Which is why when a cheater gets blindsided by infidelity I have little to no sympathy for them. Perhaps that is wrong but it is how I feel.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

10th Engineer Harrison said:


> I doubt it. I bet it's just some creative writer with a very British sense of humor.
> 
> I wonder if she wrote a similar letter to "John?"
> 
> ...


Agreed. I'd take that with a grain of salt. Basically ANYONE can post in the comment section.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> Agreed. I'd take that with a grain of salt. Basically ANYONE can post in the comment section.


I still hope he lived it up after he got rid of "Ms. Enlightened" >


----------

